# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Brasilien / Ibiraquera von Sept. bis Dez. 2014

## griffi

Hey.. Nach abgeschlossenem Studium will ich mir einen Traum erfllen. 2 Monate unbezahlter Urlaub und wenn mglich jeden Tag surfen bis die Hnde bluten. ;-) 
Wenn jemand whrend dieser Zeit hnliches vor hat, vielleicht knnte man sich Kosten fr Transport, Unterkunft usw.. sparen.

Hab mich mehr oder weniger auf Brasilien festgelegt und suche momentan noch nach genauen Infos zu Ibiraquera. 
Falls dass nichts wird dann wohl nach Sao Miguel do Gostoso oder Icaraizinho.

Erreichen knnt ihr mich unter: griffi_88 at yahoo.de

chears

----------


## sunny88

ist das noch aktuell? bin am 31.8. fertig mit meinem studium und mchte dann auch erstmal weg..

----------

